# FAQ-Update: Free to Play



## Vetaro (21. August 2010)

> *Die Überarbeitung ist fertig. Hier klicken um die FAQ zu besuchen*


----------



## Tomborn (21. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> *2.2 Kostenlos, Premium, VIP?*
> 
> 
> Kostenlose ("Freie") Spieler sind solche, die 0,00 € für das Spiel ausgegeben haben.
> ...






Vetaro schrieb:


> *2.3 Wie komme ich an Punkte? Wofür soll ich sie ausgeben?*
> 
> To Be Done
> 
> Einmal gekaufte Vorteile gehen nie mehr verloren und gelten für alle Charaktere auf allen Servern. Gekaufte Items gehören dem Charakter, mit dem sie erworben wurden.



Mir fallen spontan gekaufte Vorteile ein, die nur eine gewisse Zeit verfügbar sein werden, wie z.B. "Mietpferde". Diese gelten natürlich nur für den entsprechenden Charakter und verabschieden sich nach gewisser Zeit wieder. Vielleicht kannst du das noch mit in den Kontext bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomborn (21. August 2010)

@ Arwensstern: Du hast vielleicht etwas voreilig geschrieben. Es geht hier um die FAQ. Was Du von der Umstellung hälltst ist nicht relevant bei diesem Thema.

Vetaro, vielleicht kann noch in die FAQ, dass man alle Erweiterungen auch digital erwerben kann. Ich habe mal nachgesehen und fand die Frage "Muss ich mir denn was im Geschäft kaufen?" öfters gefunden.

Das passt in der Gesamtübersicht vermutlich unter Punkt 1.

Magst du in deinem ursprünglichen Post nochmal die Gesamtübersicht verlinken, damit gleich jeder sehen kann worum es bei diesem Thema geht?

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Nandor-Elb (21. August 2010)

2. Was soll noch dringend dazu?

A: Die Instanzen sind mit den Questpacks verbunden, d.h. ohne das Paket für Einsame Lande kann man nicht nach GA, ohne Nordhöhen nicht nach Fornost usw. ; Man bekomnmt die Scharmützel(die nun ab Level 20 sind) Belagerung von Gondamon und Ärger in Buckelstadt gratis und kann sie so oft spielen wie man will. Alle übrigen müssen für etwa 500 Punkte pro Scharmützel gekauft werden(teilweise haben sie auch noch ein Minimum-Level) ; Die Epische Questreihe(Band 1) ist komplett verfügbar, auch für freie Spieler. Da sie zu den schönsten Features des Spiels gehört sollte man das nochmal erwähnen. ; Bestimmte Sachen wie Chat und Schnellreisen kann man nicht wegkaufen. Die werden nur als VIP aufgehoben.(Schnellreisen können nur zeitlich begrenzt(1h) durch den Shop freigekauft werden)


3. Wie viel sind 100 Punkte jetzt definitiv wert? 

A: Dazu gibt es noch keine klar Aussage, auch über Kaufangebote weiß man noch nichts. Die meisten rechnen mit 1 Cent = 1 Punkt


4. Wie viele Punkte bekommt man für Taten, von X bis Y? Werden es auf höheren Leveln mehr?
+ 5. Wie lange dauert es _tatsächlich_, z.B. 100 Punkte zu erfarmen?

A: 
- Für einfache Entdecker/Sammel Taten gibt es 5 Punkte, für größere 10
- Für Bezwinger Taten gibt es 5 Punkte für Stufe eins und 10 für Stufe zwei
- Für Aufgaben-Taten(z.B. Breeland Abenteurer) gibt es für Stufe eins und zwei jeweils 10 und für Stufe drei 15 Punkte
- Für jede Klassentat gibt es 5 Punkte
- Für Rassentaten gibt es jeweils 5 Punkte für Stufe eins, 10 für Stufe 2 und 15 für Stufe 3
- Für Rufränge gibt es 5(Bekannter), 10(Freund), 15(Verbündeter), 20(Verwandter) Punkte
Das Level ändert daran nichts, nur brauchen Taten in höheren Leveln mehr Zeit, sodass man mit steigendem Level langsamer Punkte verdient

6. Wie viele Punkte kann man mit einem komplett Free to Play-charakter der noch nichts gekauft hat erarbeiten?
Ich hab nach der oben genannten Liste mal zusammen gerechnet, möglicherweise hab ich aber ein paar Sachen übersehen:

Alle Taten im Gebiet:
Breeland: 185 Punkte
Auenland: 145 Punkte
Ered-Luin: 130 Punkte

Alle Rassentaten: 75 Punkte

Spezielle Leit-Aufgaben, erhalten auf den leveln 20, 30 und 40: jeweils 10 Punkte, insgesamt 90
(Diese Leit-Aufgaben führen neue Spieler zu Quest-Knotenpunkten in den Gebieten, in denen sie nun weiter Leveln können, sehr hilfreich)

Insgesamt: 625 Punkte

dazu kommen noch:
Ruf bis zum Verwandten: 50 Punkte pro Fraktion
und 5 Punkte pro Klassentat


----------



## Bartholom (21. August 2010)

Was ich mich in Sachen Punkte noch frage (keine Ahnung ob das so relevant ist dass es mit in die FAQ sollte): bekommt man für Taten, Ruf usw., die man bereits vor F2P erfüllt hat, nachträglich die künftig dafür geltenden Punkte angerechnet?


----------



## Tomborn (22. August 2010)

Bartholom schrieb:


> Was ich mich in Sachen Punkte noch frage (keine Ahnung ob das so relevant ist dass es mit in die FAQ sollte): bekommt man für Taten, Ruf usw., die man bereits vor F2P erfüllt hat, nachträglich die künftig dafür geltenden Punkte angerechnet?



Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, sollen die Punkte für Taten usw. leider nicht rückwirkend auf bereits Erledigte angerechnet werden.

Interessant für die FAQ vielleicht auch Infos zu den "Classic-Instanzen". Z.B. unter Instanzen "Wie betrete ich eine Instanz?" oder unter Scharmützel "Wozu ist der Reiter für Classic-Instanzen?" "Und was kann ich dort bekommen?"


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. August 2010)

Nee, rückwirkend gibt's nicht. Man hat drüber nachgedacht, es aber zu guter Letzt verworfen. So richtig profitiert nur ein frisch erstellter Charakter von der Umstellung - es gibt Punkte für Taten, dann ab einer gewissen Stufe jede Stufe ein Geschenk, dass die verbrauchbaren zeitlich beschränkten Gegenstände nahe bringt - da für uns Europis der Charaktertransfer nicht verfügbar war (aber laut Patience bei der Übergabe von CM an Turbine in Zukunft nicht mehr losgelöst von den US-Kunden, sondern zu einer Beta für alle Kunden werden soll, wenn sie es in die Datenbank eingepflegt bekommen *O-Ton an mich persönlich*) ist natürlich nicht abschließend zu berichten, wie genau bestehende Charaktere das Shopsystem erläutert bekommen, aber ich vermute da mal etwas wie die recht neu eingeführte Quest beim Bürgermeister von Bree, der den Charakter durch die wichtigen Orte schickt. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Es werden übrigens wirklich andere Münzen für die Classic-Instanzen geben und *keine* Scharmützelpunkte - das ist tatsächlich ein Platzhalter. Und nein, es ist im Moment nicht geplant, die Marken und Münzen wie die Questgegenstände zu behandeln, sodass Bankplatz frei wird. Aber ihr werdet sehen, dass bald viel mehr Platz auf der Bank ist - noch ist das gekoppelt mit der gemeinsamen Truhe und der neu eingeführten Kleiderkammer im gleichen Interface etwas unübersichtlich, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? Gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. August 2010)

Offtopic entfernt.

Leute - wenn Ihr Eure Meinung zur Umstellung auf F2P kundtun möchtet, tut dies bitte in einem entsprechenden Forenthread und nicht in der FAQ, dafür ist das Teil hier nicht gedacht.


----------



## Akanor (22. August 2010)

was heißt denn quests nur bis level 20? muss man dann grinden?


----------



## Vetaro (22. August 2010)

Exakt. Alle anderen quests musst du kaufen - (in WoW könntest du z.B. das ganze Brachland kaufen). Aktuell kostet jede Region, abhängig von der Größe, so umdie 5$.Ich werde meine 

Formulierung aus dem ersten Post bei der Überarbeitung anpassen. Denn wenn man ohnehin keinen Zugriff auf Dungeons und Taten in höheren Gebieten hat, ist die einzige Erfahrungsquelle natürlich das Monstertöten.


----------



## Akanor (22. August 2010)

Was?! das is ja mal völlig bescheuert. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht!
Naja ich werd trotzdem mal wieder reinschauen.
-
Kann man eigentlich trotzdem noch prepaid-cards kaufen und dann so spielen, wie atm.?


----------



## Olfmo (22. August 2010)

Sagt mal werd ich jetzt langsam senil oder wurde mein Post hier gelöscht? Ich bin mir (fast) ganz sicher, dass ich hier was geschrieben hatte, was sicherlich kein Offtopic war...

(Berserkerkitten: Sorry - sowas kann vorkommen, wenn zig User in ner FAQ munter OT drauflos posten. Anbei Dein Post - ich habe mir erlaubt, das "fail" und das Zitat wegzulassen, denn das bezog sich ja nur auf noch mehr OT)

1. Was muss ich kaufen? (Im Sinne von: was sollte ich kaufen, um mein Spielerlebnis signifikant zu verbessern)

Da fallen mir spontan die Traitslots und die zusätzlichen Taschen ein, wobei letztere erst mit aufgehobenem Goldlimit wirklich Sinn machen, wenn man das Limit drin lässt braucht man eigentlich gar nichts aufsammeln.

2. Dass in dem free-to-play-content 2 Scharmützel und die 3 skalierbaren Hügelgrab-Instanzen enthalten sind, die ab Anfang 20 verfügbar sind und fürs weiterleveln auf jeden Fall wichtig/praktisch.

3. Was die Punkte wert sind kann ich nicht sagen... kann sich das nicht eh noch ändern?

4. "normale Taten" geben 5 Punkte für die erste, 10 für die zweite Stufe, Rassentraits 10, "schwerere Taten bis zu 20 Punkte" (zB Band 1 Buch 1-8 abschließen).

5. 15 Punkte für eine komplette Slayer-Tat, 7-8 davon für 100 Punkte, kannst dir ja ausrechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dauert auf jeden Fall ein paar Stunden, auch wenn man Entdecker-Taten dazu nimmt denke ich.

6. Die Entwickler sprechen von über 700 Punkten. Klingt auch plausibel für mich.


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. August 2010)

Na ma heissen Dank Vetario für deine Zusammenfassung..
vlt solltest du noch mitreinnehmen das das Spiel erst wirklich Sinn macht wenn man ganz einfach ein Monatliches Abo abschliesst.
Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich wer der seinen gesunden Menschenverstand (*hust* ich lass die 3Buchstabenfraktion hier auf Buffed mal aussenvor) 
benutzt, hier alles einzeln freischaltet. Denke ma auch das es so wie in DDO ist....bessere Demo, man kann wenn man zuviel Kohle hat jedes Extra kaufen, würde aber mit nem einfachen Abo günstiger und bequemer fahren..


----------



## Vetaro (23. August 2010)

Das steht doch sogar schon am ende der FAQ drin, Pyro?


----------



## Pyrodimi (23. August 2010)

Da steht lediglich möglichst kurz..wenn ich mir das aber so ansehe, bringt es eigentlich nicht viel erst Abo zu machen und dann wieder free rumzugimpen, es sei den man hat vor echt verdammt wenig und selten zu spielen. Auch wenn es nachher Premium bleibt...ich sehe da trotz allem noch Nachteile, welche das Spielgefühl an sich doch schmälern.
Naja mal abwarten was die Server so überschwemmt an Gesocks...vlt bekommt ja einer davon dann bei Ebay meinen LTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (23. August 2010)

Meine Frage: Ich habe damals eine 10-Tage Probeversion gespielt und dabei zwei Charaktere erstellt. Mit dem kostenloses Account kann man ja nur einen Char pro Server spielen. Heißt das im Umkehrschluss, dass ich den Probeaccount nicht als kostenlosen Account weiterspielen kann?


----------



## Kovacs (23. August 2010)

Es soll wohl so laufen, dass man beim Start eine Auswahlliste bekommt, welchen Char man weiterspielen möchte (auch bei Rückfall auf z.B. 3 Slots, wenn man bereits 5 hatte). Die anderen werden nur deaktiviert, bis man wieder aufstockt


----------



## Vetaro (23. August 2010)

Hey, moderatoren? Ihr braucht diesen Thread nicht sticky zu machen, der ist noch nicht soweit, dass ich den gerne in der "offiziellen" FAQ hätte ^^ 
Vieles wirft ja offensichtlich noch fragen auf, und dafür bin ich vielleicht etwas zu perfektionistisch :O


----------



## Firun (23. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Hdro Fan's ,

ich hatte einen Report zu diesem Thema,der Grund war das es bitte mit dem anderen FAQ zusammen gelegt werden sollte.
Ich habe sie nicht zusammen gelegt weil ich mir schon dachte das dieses Thema eine Baustelle ist.

Ich werde es allerdings Sticky lassen das mehr Interessierte User daran vielleicht sogar mitarbeiten können.
Wenn dieses Thema fertig ausgearbeitet ist können wir es ja wie mit dem anderen FAQ Thread machen oder doch noch eine Zusammenlegung in Augenschein nehmen.


----------



## Norei (23. August 2010)

1. In dem kommenden Bullroarerpatch bekommen Free-Player 2 Charslots statt einem.
2. Es gibt 3 Arten von Shopitems:
a) Accountweit gültige (Addons, Questpacks, etc.)
b) pro Char gültige (neue Taschen, neue Felder für Taten, etc.)
c) verbrauchbare - diese können temporäre oder permanente Buffs geben


----------



## soin (24. August 2010)

Ich habe früher hdro gespielt und habe noch einen 65er barden, ich wollte mal fragen ob ich den dann kostenlos weiterspielen kann und mit ihn in die etten gehn kann oder ob ich dafür bezahlen muss?


----------



## Kovacs (24. August 2010)

Nein, dass Monsterspiel ist weder für f2p noch für Premium verfügbar ist (soll aber langfristig kommen). 



> *27. Können Premium oder "Free"-Spieler in die Etten, als Held oder als Monster?*
> 
> NEIN. Wie schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, ausschließlich mit VIP-Status kann man die Ettenöden betreten.



Quelle: codemaster europe forum (f2p sticky)

 Du wärst aber zumindest Premium, da du schonmal Moria und Düsterwald besitzt, hast daher auch Zugang zu diesen Gebieten inkl. Scharmützel, Hüter/Runenbewahrer, etc.

Also frei spielen ja als Premium, aber Etten nur als Abozahler


----------



## rocksor (26. August 2010)

Ich hätte da auch nochmal 2 Fragen . Sind GARKEINE Quests kostenlos ab Level 20 verfügbar? 
Und wie sieht das mit dem Bezahlen aus? Bezahlt man über Punkte, das heißt man könnte sich die Punkte erspielen und damit die Spielzeit bezahlen? Oder bezahlt man nach wie vor auf direktem Wege per Überweisung?

Edit: Doch noch ne Frage, wieviel werden weiter Aufgabenpacks kosten? In Punkten meine ich.


----------



## Vetaro (26. August 2010)

Gut dass du fragst, dann muss ich das auch nochmal klarer formulieren in der FAQ.
Über Level 20 kannst du nur die epische Handlung kostenlos spielen. Das sind jeweils um die 10 Quests pro Gebiet. Du kannst damit auf keinen Fall Leveln, aber halt nebenbei die "großen" Geschichten des Spiels erleben, mit Aragorn und den anderen.

Innerhalb des Spiels kaufst du alles mit den Punkten. deshalb ist es eben _theoretisch_ möglich, alle Inhalte ohne echtes Bezahlen zu erarbeiten - diese Punkte kannst du aber natürlich auch einfach für echtes geld kaufen oder über dein Abo erhalten. Aufgabenpacks kosten in der Beta aktuell jeweils umdie 500 punkt ( ~5 $) - besonders mit diesen informationen müssen wir aber noch warten, weil wir _immernoch_ keine offiziellen daten haben.


----------



## M3P4I (26. August 2010)

Schade, so wie es aussieht geht meine Rechnung nicht auf.

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mit HDRO angefangen und habe derzeit noch einen Trialaccount. Da "Schatten von Angmar" und "Moria" überaus günstig bei Amazon zu erstehen sind, habe ich diese auch sofort bestellt.
Ich dachte, dass ich durch den reinen Kauf von Angmar und Moria die kompletten Quests in den Gebieten freigeschalten bekomme. 
Allerdings bin ich dank dieses Forums nun schlauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Questgebiete zu Angmar müssen ja nun einzeln gekauft werden oder per VIP Abo freigeschalten werden.

Ich bin derzeit nur am Überlegen, was die "sinnvollere" Variante für mich wäre. Ich habe kein Problem mit einem monatlichen Abo, hätte aber auch kein Problem diese Kosten einzusparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die Frage an die Betaspieler: wie viele Gebiete müsste man allein in Angmar freischalten, um überall questen zu können? Moria + Düsterwald sind ja komplett sobald das Addon gekauft wurde.
Um sinnvoll mit nem Premiumaccount spielen zu können, sollten ja zusätzlich wenigsten Taschenplätze und Goldbegrenzung freigeschalten werden. (allerdings hatte ich auch schon gelesen, dass diese Begrenzungen durch bspw einen gekauften Spielmonat automatisch frei bleiben würden)

Was würdet ihr einem begeisterten Neuling empfehlen?


----------



## Nandor-Elb (26. August 2010)

Ich hab mir in der Beta erstmal die Nordhöhen und Angmar, für jeweils 900 Punkte, gekauft. Damit kann man bis 50 Leveln, muss aber wirklich alles machen.
Ohne eine Gruppe kann das durchaus länger dauern.

wenn man viel Solo unterwegs ist wären die einsamen Lande und Evendim bis 40 und Forochel bis 50 besser. Natürlich tuts auch eine Kombination.
Wegen der Klassenquests/den legendären Büchern und der instanzen sollte man sich aber auf jeden Fall Angmar kaufen.

Insgesamt igbt es 9 Questpacks, will man wirklich alle haben kann das teuer werden, daher empfehle ich ein Abo.
Spätestens ab Level 30 spürt man außerdem die Einschränkungen als freier Spieler sehr deutlich, sodass danach ein Abo definitiv mehr Sinn macht, vor allem wenn man mehrere Charaktere spielt, denn Taschen und Traitslots werden Charaktergebudnen freigeschaltet.

Wenn man nicht so viel Erkunden/Questen/Story erleben oder Twinken will, sondern mehr Interesse am sog. End-Game hat kann man natürlich relativ günstig mit dem Premium-Account spielen indem man sich 2-3 Questpacks+Moria+Düsterwald kauft und für seinen einen Charakter Taschen+Traitslots+Goldcap freischaltet. Dann kann man schnell durchleveln und danach ohne weiter zu zahlen endlos die höheren Gebiete und Instanzen/Scharmützel spielen, wenn man das denn möchte.

Ansonsten, wenn man wirklich das ganze Spiel erleben will empfehle auch ich: bis Level 20/25 in den freien Startgebieten machen und danach das Abo-Modell testen.


----------



## M3P4I (26. August 2010)

Danke für die Info.

Die Questpakete sind also auf jeden Fall teuer als ich dachte. Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen dass jedes Questpaket ca 500Punkte kosten soll (voraussichtlich also ca 5€), laut deiner Angabe sind aber einige Bereiche auch teurer.
Da ich mich ungern auf diverse Gebiete beschränken lassen möchte, würde ich vorzugsweise alle Pakete kaufen. 
Welche massiven Einschränkungen ab Lvl 30 meinst du?

Alles im allen scheint ein monatliches Abo doch die sinnvollere Variante zu sein. Zumal man nebenbei ja auch monatlich noch 500Punkte zum verbraten bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (26. August 2010)

Die von ihm genannten gebiete sind deshalb teurer, weil es die zwei größten Gebiete im Spiel sind und sie, wie er sagte, einen u.U. bis level 50 bringen können.

Wenn du alle Gebiete kaufst, hast du wahrscheinlich ein Vollpreis-Spiel damit finanziert, ich denke das wird an die 50&#8364; rankommen.

Nandor, kannst du denn bestätigen, dass man tatsächlich in moria und so alles tun kann, wenn man die kaufversion hat? Das wäre nämlich ne superwichtige info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben immernoch keine offiziellen aussagen, _ob_ man die Eriador-Quests bekommt, wenn man Schatten von Angmar im Laden kauft. Es wäre logisch, wenn man sie bekäme, aber nachvollziehbar, wenn sie einem nicht gegeben werden.

Wenn wir das wissen, werde ich auf jedenfall in die Übersicht den Punkt "Ich habe X gekauft, was bekomme ich dafür?" einführen.


----------



## Nandor-Elb (26. August 2010)

In der Beta war ich noch nicht in Moria, ich kann das also nicht genau sagen, aber das Moria der Kaufversion soll genau dasgleiche sein wie das Moria-Pack aus dem Shop, d.h. komplett Moria mit Band 2, Quests, Level-Cap-Erhöhung, Taten+Traits, Instanzen, Legendären Items, Hüter+Runi und 2 Charakterplätze. Wer also jetzt günstig an nen Moria-Code kommt spart sich die 2.500 Shop-Punkte. (Entsprechendes gilt für Düsterwald)
Ich glaube aber, die Einschränkungen der Schnellreisen etc. bleiben auch in den Minen erhalten. Wie es mit den späteren Trait-Slots aussieht weiß ich nicht.

Mit Einschränkungen meine ich vor allem die Schnellreisen, die Taschen, das Goldcap und die Traitslots. Bis Level 30 stört einen das nicht, aber je weiter man kommt desto mehr Reise-Optionen/Items/Gold/Traits bekommt man, welche(s) man nicht nutzen kann, was dann schon nervt. Wie gesagt, alles freizukaufen wird teuer, vor allem bei mehreren Charakteren. Besonders die Schnellreisen, die man nur temporär(1h) freischalten kann, stören(würde ich keinen Hüter mit Portfähigkkeiten spielen würd ich mir allein deswegen ein Abo zulegen).


----------



## M3P4I (26. August 2010)

Ich habe noch einen Beitrag in diesem Forum gefunden, in dem geschrieben steht, was man mit welcher Kaufversion erhält.

In den offiziellen FAQs heißt es ja auch unter Premium "Ered Luin, Auenland, Breeland Es können mehr erworben werden"
Obwohl es schon ein Widerspruch ist, dass man durch den Kauf von Moria und Düsterwald alles freigeschalten bekommt und beim kauf von Angmar nur die ersten Gebiete.

in einem anderem forum lese ich gerade folgendes:


> Jeder Charakter der mindestens einmal eingeloggt war während der Account VIP-Status hatte verfügt über 5 Taschen, alle Traitplätze (auch solche die evtl. aufgrund niedrigem Level noch nicht verfügbar waren) und kein Goldlimit.
> Auch dann wenn wieder ein Downgrade auf Premium erfolgt.



Ich glaube langsam, dass man einfach erstmal abwarten sollte, was am 10.09. passiert. So richtig eindeutige Fakten gibt es ja scheinbar noch nicht


----------



## Vetaro (26. August 2010)

Ich habe jetzt eine ganze Menge Informationen zu 2.3 (Punkte) und die Kategorie 2.5 (Ich habe...) hinzugefügt. Ausserdem den Hinweis auf die epische Questreihe. 

Punkt 1.1 habe ich auch nochmal überarbeitet. Besonders dieser gefällt mir aber noch nicht so recht, er enthält zu viele Informationen, habe ich das Gefühl.
 Vielleicht sollte ich ihn weiter unten unterbringen mit einem Titel wie "Ich habe im Laden/auf Amazon _____ gefunden, was bringt das?" (Meinungen dazu sind erwünscht)

*Weitere Fragen, Änderungen an Inhalt und Design etc. sowie Bilder sind sehr erwünscht.*


----------



## Londuri (26. August 2010)

Ich hätte da eine Frage zu denn Pre-paid Karten die hier schonmal gestellt wurden ist.

Wie sieht des jetzt genau aus kann man dann ganz normal wieder spielen als VIP oder ist man dann Premium Mitglied weiß da jemand genaueres ?


----------



## Vetaro (26. August 2010)

Du bist dann VIP.


----------



## Ilumnia (27. August 2010)

Ich zerberste mir noch etwas den Kopf an den Aussagen, ich bin ja immoment im Besitz eines Vollen Accounts respektive einen 65er Waffenmeister mit Zugang zu allem.

Wenn die Umstellung jetzt kommen sollte und ich dann meinen Twink auf lvl 30 weiterspielen möchte, aber nichts Monatlich zahle muss ich für diesen Charakter dan die Quest packs erstehen, oder sind sie aus dem grund schon freigeschaltet, dass mein Waffenmeister überall war, und der Account ja ein Premium Account ist durch die bereits gekauften Erweiterungen.


Und wie wird es mit dem neuen gebiet endewaith aussehen für F2P Spieler die zwar einen Account mit allem haben aber kein Monatliches Abo müssen dieses dann im Shop erstehen?



Mfg


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2010)

Ilumnia schrieb:


> Ich zerberste mir noch etwas den Kopf an den Aussagen[...]
> 
> *oder sind sie aus dem grund schon freigeschaltet, dass mein Waffenmeister überall war, und der Account ja ein Premium Account ist*



Ich denke, du kannst dir den Kopf nicht an den Aussagen zerbersten. Denn das, was du dir da zurechtfantasierst, wurde noch nie von irgendwem erwähnt, nichtmal von Leuten, die Unsinn reden.

Wir können uns dem thema mit einer Analogie widmen. Stell dir vor du hast eine flatrate-Mitgliedschaft im Kino. 30 € im Monat, dafür darfste in jeden film ohne zahlen. Du schaust dir Batman und so an.

 Und dann kündigst du deine Mitgliedschaft. Eine Woche später stehst du wieder am Kino. Darfst du jetzt kostenlos Batman sehen, weil du den Film schonmal gesehen hast?


----------



## Kovacs (27. August 2010)

ohoh, was haben die nur angerichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also frei ist schonmal nur das Grundspiel bis lv 50 und NATÜRLICH muss man alle Erweiterungen kaufen, sofern man sie nicht schon besitzt. Frei spielen heißt erst mal "ich darf die alten Gebiete des Grundspiels frei betreten", der Inhalt richtet sich nach meinem Status.
Alles habe ich nur mit abo oder ich kaufe mir alles einzeln im Shop, wobei ich alles was ich schonmal erworben habe natürlich nicht neu kaufen muss (Erweiterungen, Adventure Pack, etc.). 
Am einfachsten ist es Abozahler zu bleiben, alles andere lohnt sich nur für Wenig- oder Gelegenheitsspieler, weil alles einzeln kaufen wird immer teurer sein als Abo.


----------



## Kalyptus (27. August 2010)

Sagt mal meinen manche jetzt echt man bekommt auf einmal alles in den Popo geschoben. Und alle andere welche nun Jahrelang gezahlt haben sind die blöden ?
Glauben manche wirklich HdRO wird jetzt umsonst ?


NEIN wird es nicht


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2010)

Genau! *haut mit der Faust auf den Tisch*

I've had it with these motherfookin' snakes
on my motherfookin' plane!


----------



## Ilumnia (27. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich denke, du kannst dir den Kopf nicht an den Aussagen zerbersten. Denn das, was du dir da zurechtfantasierst, wurde noch nie von irgendwem erwähnt, nichtmal von Leuten, die Unsinn reden.
> 
> Wir können uns dem thema mit einer Analogie widmen. Stell dir vor du hast eine flatrate-Mitgliedschaft im Kino. 30 € im Monat, dafür darfste in jeden film ohne zahlen. Du schaust dir Batman und so an.
> 
> Und dann kündigst du deine Mitgliedschaft. Eine Woche später stehst du wieder am Kino. Darfst du jetzt kostenlos Batman sehen, weil du den Film schonmal gesehen hast?



Genau so meinte ich das nicht, warscheinlich falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich meinte eigentlich, ich bin bereits im besitz eines 65er wenn ich jetzt in die alten gebiete möchte und kein aktives abbonoment habe, dann darf ich diese Gebiete auch nicht besuchen, obwohl ich bereits im Besitz der Erweiterungen bin? Oder ist es humbuck und ich darf es .


----------



## M3P4I (27. August 2010)

du wirst alle gebiete betreten können, nur ggf keine quests in den gebieten finden.


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2010)

Du darfst alle gebiete besuchen. Zwischen Level 20 und 50 hast du aber keine Quests zur verfügung.


----------



## McDamn (27. August 2010)

Was in deinem FaQ glaub falsch ist, ist die Information, dass man Premium wird sobald man 0,01 &#8364; für das Spiel ausgegeben hat. 
So wie ich das zumindest verstanden hab is man Premium sobald man überhaupt etwas im Shop hohlt und das geht ja durch Punkte und nicht durch echtes Geld, oder täusch ich mich?


----------



## Ilumnia (27. August 2010)

Oke, schade.


----------



## Vetaro (27. August 2010)

McDamn schrieb:


> Was in deinem FaQ glaub falsch ist, ist die Information, dass man Premium wird sobald man 0,01 € für das Spiel ausgegeben hat.
> So wie ich das zumindest verstanden hab is man Premium sobald man überhaupt etwas im Shop hohlt und das geht ja durch Punkte und nicht durch echtes Geld, oder täusch ich mich?



Nein. Wenn du ein kostenloser spieler bist, dir 50 punkte im spiel verdienst, und dann irgendwas billiges kaufst, bist du *nicht* Premium.

Wenn du aber (was in der praxis natürlich nicht gehen wird) für 1 Cent 1 Punkt kaufst, bist du premium. Daher.


----------



## Rabenrecht (28. August 2010)

Soweit ich weiß ist man premium sobald man generell geld für das spiel ausgegeben hat also z.B. auch wenn man das grundspiel gekauft hat und mindestens einmal eingelogt war. Hier mal nen englischer FAQ der ist nen wenig ausführlicher http://www.lotro.com/betasignup/faq.html


----------



## Vetaro (28. August 2010)

Widerspricht das dem, was ich seit Post 1 im Thread geschrieben habe? Vielleicht ist es für fremde Leser noch nicht klar genug ausgedrückt...


----------



## Marathalion (28. August 2010)

Eine kleine Frage, die sich mir noch stellt - und da bitte ich ein paar Beta-Tester um Infos - Was ist der Unterschied, wenn ich mir jetzt noch das "Düsterwald"-Addon hole, anstatt es mir dann gegen Punkte zu kaufen im CashShop?
Gibt es da Unterschiede?
Wenn ja, welche?

Danke


----------



## Vetaro (28. August 2010)

Meines wissens nach: Kein Unterschied. Würde auch gar keinen Sinn machen. Darum hab ichs in der Übersicht auch als ein und das selbe aufgelistet (unter 1.1)


----------



## Bartholom (28. August 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Es werden übrigens wirklich andere Münzen für die Classic-Instanzen geben und *keine* Scharmützelpunkte - das ist tatsächlich ein Platzhalter.



An dem Punkt muss ich nochmal nachhaken - ich habe in den letzten Tagen mehrfach gehört dass Spieler Scharmützelzeichen farmen damit sie dann "einkaufen können wenn es soweit ist". Das ist dann also völlig nutzlos, weil man für die neuen Rüstungssets usw. ganz andere Sachen brauchen wird, richtig? Oder ist es so dass es beim Scharmützelhändler künftig deutlich mehr Sachen zum Eintauschen geben wird?


----------



## Knurrbauch (29. August 2010)

Bartholom schrieb:


> An dem Punkt muss ich nochmal nachhaken - ich habe in den letzten Tagen mehrfach gehört dass Spieler Scharmützelzeichen farmen damit sie dann "einkaufen können wenn es soweit ist". Das ist dann also völlig nutzlos, weil man für die neuen Rüstungssets usw. ganz andere Sachen brauchen wird, richtig? Oder ist es so dass es beim Scharmützelhändler künftig deutlich mehr Sachen zum Eintauschen geben wird?



Auf dem Betaserver sieht es im Moment so aus, dass man mit Scharmützelzeichen andere Gegenstände eintauschen kann, für die man z.B. Setteile von Annuminas kriegt - allerdings sind die umgerechnet so lächerlich billig, das können nur Platzhalter sein. Außerdem, wenn sie das sagte, wird's wohl stimmen. Habe sie zwar grad nochmal kurz angemailt, ob das noch so richtig ist - im Betaforum ist das so noch nicht zur Sprache gekommen - gehe aber schwer davon aus, dass das tatsächlich für die Katz ist und die Leute umsonst farmen.


----------



## Olfmo (29. August 2010)

Ob es nun Scharmützelmarken dort geben wird oder nicht kann ich dir auch nicht beantworte, ich persönlich fände es eigentlich relativ praktisch, schließlich braucht man ja zum eintauschen auch noch andere Marken (Helegrod-Marken oder whatever) und eine zusätzliche Währung reicht mir eigentlich völlig aus...


Was das Farmen von Marken angeht: ingame kursieren die wildesten Gerüchte, es gibt auch genug Leute die glauben man könne sich Celebrimbor-Zeichen nur gegen Scharmützelmarken holen, was definitiv nicht der Fall sein wird... Fakt ist dass die maximale Stufe für alle Scharmützler-Fertigkeiten etc auf 25 angehoben wird von daher wird es sich auf jeden Fall jetzt lohnen, schon ein paar Marken zu sammeln, aber was man nach dem Patch tatsächlich alles eventuell für Marken bekommt lässt sich auf keinen Fall sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (29. August 2010)

Also ich erinnere mich an ein entwicklertagebuch, in dem erwähnt wird, dass sie scharmützelzeichen für setteile für ne gute idee hielten - es kann aber natürlich sein dass sie das geändert haben.

Dass Cele-Zeichen für pure scharmützelmarken getauscht werden können ist übrigens garantiert nicht von uns in die welt gesetzt worden. Die Marken, die man noch zusätzlich auf die theke legen muss werden meines wissens durch Hardmodes auf level 65 erhalten.

Ich bin ausserdem sehr froh dass knurrbauch sagt, dass die preise deutlich zu niedrig sind. Ich war dermaßen schockiert, als die die in der Beta runtergesetzt haben - immerhin sind diese neuen sets DER EINZIGE ANREIZ für viele, viele Monate, wenn man den bisherigen content geschafft hat. Meiner Meinung nach können die beiden sets nicht genug scharmützelzeichen kosten!


----------



## Zetarion (29. August 2010)

ich weis nicht ob diese Frage schon gestellt wurde:

Ich habe bei mir vor kurzem noch eine unbenutzte Prepaid-Karte entdeckt und wollte nun wissen, ob ich die den auch noch einlösen kann, wenn hdro auf Free-to-play umgestellt wird?
Und ich habe noch eine Frage: Bekommt man den bei der Aktivierung der Karte "nur" Punkte, oder wird man für 2 Monate VIP. Ich persönlich würde es besser finden, wenn man nur Punkte bekommen würde.


----------



## king-of-re (29. August 2010)

2 Monate VIP und 500 pkt*2 also 1000pkt umgerechnet 10$. 
Man fährt mit Abo einfach besser


----------



## Vetaro (29. August 2010)

Wieso fändest du es besser? du bekommst für das gleiche Geld _mehr_ o.O


----------



## Zetarion (29. August 2010)

king-of-re schrieb:


> 2 Monate VIP und 500 pkt*2 also 1000pkt umgerechnet 10$.
> Man fährt mit Abo einfach besser



Also bekomme ich bei Pre-paid VIP+ 1000 Punkte, also doch gar nicht schlecht.
Kann man den auch nach der umstellung noch pre-paid-Karten kaufen? 
@Vetaro: ich fände nur Punkte und dafür mehr besser, da man zum bsp. die questpakete nur einmal kafuen muss und dan mit allen chars da durchspielen kann.


----------



## Karli1994 (29. August 2010)

also so wie ich das gelesen habe ist hdro f2p eigentlich mehr geldmache als f2p


----------



## xxMardooxx (29. August 2010)

Frage: Kann man quasi einen char auf 20 lvln, alle traits und quests usw. machen, und kriegt dann immer wieder turbine points? dann könnt man sich ja alle quests innert nem monat locker erspielen, in den addons kriegste ja alle quests umsonst bzw. kaufst dir halt die addons für die punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär doch eigentlich easy


----------



## Vetaro (29. August 2010)

xxMardooxx schrieb:


> Frage: Kann man quasi einen char auf 20 lvln, alle traits und quests usw. machen, und kriegt dann immer wieder turbine points? dann könnt man sich ja alle quests innert nem monat locker erspielen, in den addons kriegste ja alle quests umsonst bzw. kaufst dir halt die addons für die punkte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau mal Punkt 2.3, "Wie viele Punkte kann ich maximal Erarbeiten?"


----------



## Vetaro (29. August 2010)

Es gibt jetzt eine definitive Antwort auf die Frage "ich habe schatten von angmar gekauft, habe ich zugang zu allen quests?" - Sie lautet "neine".





> D6. What areas and quests are included with Angmar? (The FAQ notes Ered Luin, Shire, Bree-land are free, and Eriador is available for VIP).





> -All quests in The Shire, Ered Luin, and Bree-land are available to all players.
> -All landscape areas that were launched with The Lord of the Rings Online: The Shadows of Angmar are open to free players, as are all regions opened as part of book releases leading up to the launch of The Lord of the Rings: Mines of Moria. Those areas are as follows: Lone-lands, North Downs, Trollshaws, Misty Mountains, Angmar, Evendim, Forochel, and Eregion. While free players can explore and kill monsters in these areas they cannot complete the side quests contained there without first purchasing the Quest Packs for those areas.
> -All players will also have full access to the Epic Story (Volume 1, Books 1 &#8211; 15), crafting and class quests up to level 50.
> 
> -In order to access Moria or Mirkwood, all players (free, premium or VIP) will need to first purchase the expansion packs to gain access to this content.




Die Vollversion des Spiels zu besitzen bewirkt letztendlich nur eines: Man ist Premium-User. Ausserdem sind natürlich die 30 Tage VIP-Mitgliedschaft dabei.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (29. August 2010)

Bekommt man rückwirkend Punkte für Taten, die man schon längst vollbracht hat?


----------



## Vetaro (29. August 2010)

neine


----------



## MelvinSmiley (30. August 2010)

Das ist toll.


----------



## Vetaro (30. August 2010)

Habe die normale Gesamtübersicht jetzt geupdated.

Ausser der Kategorie 2 ist, glaube ich, jetzt alles up to date. 
Ich habe Kategorie 1 recht stark überarbeitet und einige Sätze bei "lohnt es sich noch", Buch der Taten und den Abos hinzugefügt.

Ausserdem, das ist wohl das wichtigste, habe ich den Link zu More Cowbell erneuert.


(Die Links aus dem "Informations-Links"-Sticky sind jetzt auch in der Übersicht, jener Thread muss also auch nicht mehr Sticky bleiben, wodurch die beiden FAQs deutlicher zu erkennen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Norei (30. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt eine definitive Antwort auf die Frage "ich habe schatten von angmar gekauft, habe ich zugang zu allen quests?" - Sie lautet "neine".
> ...
> Die Vollversion des Spiels zu besitzen bewirkt letztendlich nur eines: Man ist Premium-User. Ausserdem sind natürlich die 30 Tage VIP-Mitgliedschaft dabei.


Dann ändere es bitte schnell in der FAQ. Sonst wird noch mehr Halbwissen verbreitet wie in dem Beitrag zu den Questpaketen Accountweit. 
Die Vollversion des Spiels zu besitzen, hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil. Alle existierenden und bis zum F2P-Start erstellten Charaktere starten mit allen Traitslots und allen Beuteln. Das macht bei 5 Chars jede Menge Kohle.


----------



## Vetaro (30. August 2010)

Nene, alle charaktere die man benutzt während man VIP ist, haben kein goldmaximum und alle taschen und so - _daher_ kommt das. Die Information steht auch schon in der richtigen FAQ, Punkt 1.1


----------



## eaglestar (30. August 2010)

Ich habe mir das Grundspiel von HdRO gekauft und bin nun mitten im Probemonat.

Hier nun meine Frage:

Ich kann aktuell 5 Chars erstellen. Nach dem Start des F2P-Modells kann ich aber nur 3 Chars pro Server erstellen.
Werden mir 2 von den 5 Chars gelöscht oder muss ich mir aussuchen welche Char ich löschen will/muss?


----------



## Olfmo (30. August 2010)

Gelöscht wird auf keinen Fall.

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du auswählen, welche Charaktere du spielen möchtest, die restlichen müssen freigeschaltet werden per Itemshop, Abo oder Addon.

Allerdings kannst du nur 2 Charaktere besitzen als Free-to-play-Spieler, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## eaglestar (30. August 2010)

Das mit dem freischaltet hatte ich gehofft.

Als reiner F2P-Spieler hast man laut FAQ 1 Platz zum Char erstellen. Mit der Kaufversion (~5€) hat man 3 Plätze, weil man dann als Premium-User eingestuft wird.
So habe ich zumindest verstanden, beim lesen.


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (30. August 2010)

Das wurde geändert, völlig kostenlose Spieler haben jetzt immerzu 2 Charakterplätze.


----------



## Zetarion (30. August 2010)

@Vetaro
- Die Vollversion "*Die Schatten von Angmar*" (In Geschäften und auf Amazon erhältlich) erweitert deinen Account für immer zu einem Premium-Account und enthält 30 Tage kostenlose VIP-Mitgliedschaft (siehe Punkt 2.2). Es ist aktuell nicht definitiv bekannt, ob sie Zugang zu allen Quests und Inhalten von Level 1 bis 50 freischaltet.
Du schreibst man bekommt 30 Tage VIP-Mitgliedschaft, bekommt die jeder Spieler von hdro online die sich das Spiel gekauft haben, oder nur die nach der Umstellung dazu kommen?
wäre mal interesant? und kann man mit den Punkten handeln?


----------



## Norei (30. August 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Nene, alle charaktere die man benutzt während man VIP ist, haben kein goldmaximum und alle taschen und so - _daher_ kommt das. Die Information steht auch schon in der richtigen FAQ, Punkt 1.1


Eigentlich meinte ich insbesondere folgenden Satz aus der FAQ:


> Es ist aktuell nicht definitiv bekannt, ob sie Zugang zu allen Quests und Inhalten von Level 1 bis 50 freischaltet.


Kannst du den bitte anpassen?


----------



## Vetaro (30. August 2010)

Es steht, wie gesagt, in dre offiziellen FAQ korrekt. ich hab 1.1 hier jetzt einfach gelöscht.

Und ich weiß nicht, was genau an der kostenlosen spielzeit so unverständlich ist:
Seit das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde war es schon immer so, dass die Vollversion 30 kostenlose Spielzeit-Tage beinhaltete. Die sind jetzt, mit F2P, natürlich 30 kostenlose VIP-Tage. Das ist alles.


----------



## Kovacs (30. August 2010)

und nein, Punkte können nicht gehandelt werden. Also nicht an andere Spieler übertragen werden (gegen was auch immer), falls das genau die Frage war.


----------



## Iskaria (31. August 2010)

So kurze Frage hab den Thread kurz überflogen und vllt. die passende Antwort übersehen ;p

Ich nenne eine HdRO Schatten von Angmar Gold Edition (Hardbox) mein eigen und habe damals als ich nochn Abo hatte MoM sowie Düsterwald als digitalen Download erworben.
Sollte ich jetzt diese Sachen wieder auf meine Platte schmeissen kann ich doch sicherlich alle Gebiete und alle dortigen Quests erledigen oder muss ich dafür dann wieder ein Abo abschliessen bzw.
die entsprechen Questpackete im IngameShop kaufen falls ich kein Abo möchte?

Vielen Dank und schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Vetaro (31. August 2010)

Der für dich interessante Punkt ist wahrscheinlich 2.5

Du hast Zugriff auf alle Inhalte von Level 1-20 und von 50-65, sowie auf 5 Charakterfelder. Deine bereits bestehenden Charaktere haben kein Goldlimit und alle Taschen, sie behalten alle bereits freigeschalteten Eigenschaftsfelder.


----------



## Razyl (31. August 2010)

Eben wurde offiziell das bestätigt, was ich bislang vermutet habe:



> Um noch einmal zu wiederholen, was bereits gesagt wurde: Wenn Ihr die Schatten von Angmar kauft und weiterhin ein monatliches Abonnement abschließt, stehen Euch auch mit der Free-to-play-Version alle SoA-Gebiete zur Verfügung.
> Wenn Ihr Euch entschließt, die Bezahlung einzustellen, verliert Ihr nicht den Zugang zum Spiel, aber könnt nur noch die [komplette epische Quest-Reihe aus Band 1 und, Anm.: Ninjalooter.de] Quests in Ered Luin, Breeland und Auenland erfüllen. Als Premium-Spieler müsst Ihr weitere Quest-Pakete wie die Einsamen Lande oder die Nordhöhen kaufen.
> Um es einfach zu machen. Wenn Ihr im aktuellen Bezahlmodell Euer Abonnement beenden würdet, würde Ihr den kompletten Zugang zum Spiel verlieren. Mit der Free-to-play-Variante habt Ihr auch noch etwas vom Kauf der Grundversion, wenn Ihr kein aktives Abonnement habt.



Quelle: http://ninjalooter.de/2010/08/forum-blues-hdro-soa-besitzer-verlieren-content-ohne-abo-keine-rufreittiere-im-shop/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=forum-blues-hdro-soa-besitzer-verl

Das heißt: Auch die Grundversion von SoA gibt euch keinen Zugriff mehr auf die Quests, solange ihr kein Abo habt. Danke, das wars für mich Turbine. o.O


----------



## Telkir (31. August 2010)

Edit: Razyl, du Schuft verlinkst uns schneller, als ich es je könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann mal ein kleines, trauriges Update zum Kauf von Schatten von Angmar. Wie Sapience im US-Forum noch einmal unmissverständlich mitgeteilt hat, wird man auch nach dem Kauf der Schatten-von-Angmar-Version nicht dauerhaft Zugang zu allen Gebieten Eriadors erhalten. Sobald man kein Abonnement einrichtet, hat man nur noch Quest-Zugang zu den Ered Luin, dem Breeland und dem Auenland. Dafür wurde der Preis der Einsamen Lande auf 350TP (~3,50&#8364 reduziert. Quelle 
Wie das nun für Nicht-VIP-Kunden aussieht, die Die Minen von Moria und den Düsterwald gekauft haben (und damit alle dortigen Gebiete für immer freigeschaltet haben), kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber es wäre komisch, wenn sie in den Minen questen könnten und Eriador erst einmal "freikaufen" müssten.

Wer Interesse an Turbine-Posts der Entwickler und Community-Mitarbeiter hat, der darf gerne den RSS-Feed des Forum Blues HdRO abonnieren. Das ist auch völlig kostenfrei und Ihr bekommt aktuelle Informationen aus dem amerikanischen Forum recht zügig und unkommentiert auf Ninjalooter.de übersetzt. Tolle Typen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der macht grad wirklich Werbung in eigener Sache! Schwein!


----------



## Norei (1. September 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Dann mal ein kleines, trauriges Update zum Kauf von Schatten von Angmar. Wie Sapience im US-Forum noch einmal unmissverständlich mitgeteilt hat, wird man auch nach dem Kauf der Schatten-von-Angmar-Version nicht dauerhaft Zugang zu allen Gebieten Eriadors erhalten. Sobald man kein Abonnement einrichtet, hat man nur noch Quest-Zugang zu den Ered Luin, dem Breeland und dem Auenland. Dafür wurde der Preis der Einsamen Lande auf 350TP (~3,50€) reduziert. Quelle
> Wie das nun für Nicht-VIP-Kunden aussieht, die Die Minen von Moria und den Düsterwald gekauft haben (und damit alle dortigen Gebiete für immer freigeschaltet haben), kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber es wäre komisch, wenn sie in den Minen questen könnten und Eriador erst einmal "freikaufen" müssten.


Ja, in den Minen sind alle Quests mit enthalten, vermutlich auch die in Lorien, ebenso geht es mit dem Düsterwald. Ist das nun traurig? Für die Betroffenen sicherlich. Andererseits würden sonst 90% der Spieler einmal SvA kaufen und hätten nie mehr einen Grund, Geld im Shop zu lassen. Turbine möchte immer noch in erster Linie Abos verkaufen. Und dazu müssen, gerade bei einem casualfreundlichen Spiel wie LotRO, die Restriktionen für F2Ps spürbar sein. Ich habe für meinen ersten Char ein Jahr bis Level 50 gebraucht. Sollen Neuanfänger heute ein Jahr spielen können, bevor sie mehr Geld ausgeben müssen?

Ich denke, dass diese Restriktionen fair sind, zumal Turbine die Preise für alle Gebiete zusammen um ca. 1300 Punkte reduziert hat.


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2010)

Ich finds ehrlich gesagt auch immernoch ziemlich "generös". Wenn ihr wollt könnte ich mal ne tabelle machen, was nicht-bezahler vor und nach dem Wechsel spielen können, falls das noch nicht offensichtlich genug ist.

Besonders Spieler über level 50 sind ja wohl ziemlich fein raus - ab da ist nicht-bezahlen wieder eine echte option, und das könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Telkir (1. September 2010)

Um das noch einmal klarzustellen. Meine Frage bezog sich auf ein derzeitiges Abo inklusive aller Erweiterungen. Dass man mit MoM und SoM alle Inhalte der Erweiterungen hat, ist klar. Aber wie es in diesem Fall mit den Regionen Eriadors aussieht, tät mich wirklich interessieren. Evtl. hat schon jemand etwas dazu herausgefunden.


----------



## eaglestar (1. September 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Edit: Razyl, du Schuft verlinkst uns schneller, als ich es je könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schade, dann bleibt es wohl beim Antesten von HdRO. Dann spiele ich eben wieder Guild Wars. Kostet auch nichts und bietet viel mehr. ^^


Gruß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (1. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Besonders Spieler über level 50 sind ja wohl ziemlich fein raus - ab da ist nicht-bezahlen wieder eine echte option, und das könnte interessant werden.



Stimmt, aber komisch ist es trotzdem das ich als Premium mit Moria nur 3 Gebiete spielen kann und dann wieder alles in den Minen.
Gut das ich meinen Char noch auf 50 gezogen hab. Damit ist Premium eine echte Option.


----------



## Karli1994 (1. September 2010)

ich glaube mit diesem komlizierten f2p system hat turbine hdro entgültig den todesstoß gegeben


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du darfst dich in die Reihe von Blödis stellen die sagen, dass Spiel X den Todesstoß erhalten hat.

Der erste berühmte versuch für _unser spiel_ war z.B. 3 Monate nach Release, als die Leute sich über den ersten Contentpatch ärgerten. Das ist ein Thread namens "HdRO stirbt aus" oder so auf HdRO.de, der stellvertretend für alle anderen steht.


----------



## Kovacs (1. September 2010)

hmm nun ja, abgesehen davon, dass sie zu immer wieder gestellten Fragen keine klare Stellung beziehen, ist das Modell doch ziemlich einfach. Für mich waren nur die Punkte was ein Besitzer der Originalspiele in Zukunft noch hat nicht eindeutig zu beantworten.
Viele Mißverständnisse kamen denk ich daher, dass einige ganz bewußt dieses System als "pay-to-win" System sehen wollten. ALLE haben ständig betont, dass es KEIN f2p im Sinne dessen ist, was man aus der Vergangenheit kennt. Dazu kommt, dass D&D Online anscheinend bestens fährt mit diesem Modell. Ich persönlich finde es auch nicht so übel. ECHTE Wenigspieler haben sehr viel davon und Abo-Zahler merken keinen Unterschied. 
Kompliziert wird das ganze nur, wenn ich auf Biegen und Brechen alles haben will, aber nix dafür zahlen. 
Wurde auch bereits gesagt: Ziel ist es Abos zu generieren, also genau wie mit den kostenlosen Testversionen. Nun will man noch die Wenigspieler, die sonst niemals ein Abo abgeschlossen hätten, mit freiem Zugang ein paar Shopkäufe aus der Tasche leiern UND evtl. doch den einen oder anderen dieser Gruppe ins Abo holen. Es war nie das Ziel, ein rein Itemshop finanziertes Modell haben zu wollen.

Meine Meinung bleibt: wer HDRO vollwertig spielen will MUSS ein Abo haben, da er sonst in Summe mehr zahlt. Alles andere lohnt nur für Wenigspieler. Auch die letzte Aussage, dass im SoA zukünftig keine Quests als free/premium enthalten sind, war abzusehen, da dies die eigtl. Lücke im Modell war. Also einmal 3,50€ heute für das Grundspiel bezahlen und dann alles haben wie ein monatlicher Abozahler??!! Das der Hersteller (und die Abozahler) daran nicht interessiert sein können sollte jedem einleuchten.


----------



## KakarottX (2. September 2010)

Ich besitze das Grundspiel "Schaten von Angmar" und habe nur den kostenlosen Monat gespielt.
Wenn ich jetzt wieder mit dem Spielen beginne: sind dann alle Quests in den Gebieten verfügbar (abgesehen von den Erweiterungen natürlich)?


----------



## Olfmo (2. September 2010)

Nein, du hast kein Abo und musst daher alle Quests außerhalb vom Breeland und den Startgebieten kaufen.


----------



## joggie1980 (3. September 2010)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> ich glaube mit diesem komlizierten f2p system hat turbine hdro entgültig den todesstoß gegeben




Das glaube ich nicht das konzept wird schon erfolg haben ,man sieht es ja jetzt schon wieviele neue hinzugekommen sind.


----------



## eaglestar (3. September 2010)

joggie1980 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht das konzept wird schon erfolg haben ,man sieht es ja jetzt schon wieviele neue hinzugekommen sind.



Viele Leute (wie ich) werden aber auch wieder abwandern, was auch normal ist. Das Spiel ist eben nicht Free2Play sondern eine
gute Demo-Version, mehr aber auch nicht.

Die F2P-Flagge wird nur geschwungen, weil man diesen Begriff kennt und damit Spieler anzieht.

Fazit:
Wer wirklich ein F2P-Spiel haben möchte und auf "realistische" (dennoch keine gute) Grafik verzichten kann, wechselt zu Runes of Magic.
Dort sind ALLE Gebiete, Quests und Funktionen (kein Goldlimit, PvP ist spielbar, keine Char-Slot-Begrenzung) kostenlos zugänglich. Eben ein echtes F2P-Game.

Ich will HdRO nicht schlecht reden, aber mir bietet das Spiel zu wenig für die Möglichkeiten die man hat und das Geld das man tatsächlich noch hineinstecken muss/sollte. Das Spielgefühl auf dem Liveserver erinnert mich an Betaphasen anderer Spiele. Dem Leveldesign der Startgebiete gebe ich die Note 4, Steuerung bekommt eine 2-, Animationen der Bewegungen und der Fähigkeiten eine 3- und die Grafik im allgemeinen bekommt auch eine 3-.

Warum eine 3- für die Grafik?
Für ein DX10 Spiel sind die Texturen und Animationen einfach nicht gut genug. Wer verstehen will wie ich zu meiner Meinung komme, drück z.B. im Spiel einfach mal die Leertaste und guckt sich die Sprung-Animation an.


----------



## joggie1980 (3. September 2010)

> Warum eine 3- für die Grafik?
> Für ein DX10 Spiel sind die Texturen und Animationen einfach nicht gut genug. Wer verstehen will wie ich zu meiner Meinung komme, drück z.B. im Spiel einfach mal die Leertaste und guckt sich die Sprung-Animation an.


Habe ich keine prob mit wahrscheinlich haste du eine schlechte graka ich spiele nur unter ultra hoch mit allen hohen einstellungen.



> Wer wirklich ein F2P-Spiel haben möchte und auf "realistische" (dennoch keine gute) Grafik verzichten kann, wechselt zu Runes of Magic.
> Dort sind ALLE Gebiete, Quests und Funktionen (kein Goldlimit, PvP ist spielbar, keine Char-Slot-Begrenzung) kostenlos zugänglich. Eben ein echtes F2P-Game.



Ja ,ja ist aber auch ein sehr teures erfolgsmodel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



> Ich will HdRO nicht schlecht reden, aber mir bietet das Spiel zu wenig für die Möglichkeiten die man hat und das Geld das man tatsächlich noch hineinstecken muss/sollte. Das Spielgefühl auf dem Liveserver erinnert mich an Betaphasen anderer Spiele. Dem Leveldesign der Startgebiete gebe ich die Note 4, Steuerung bekommt eine 2-, Animationen der Bewegungen und der Fähigkeiten eine 3- und die Grafik im allgemeinen bekommt auch eine 3-.



Dann bist du auch nicht der richtige für das Game (bist wohl ehmaliger WoW´ler).
Das Design ist schon ganz gut dem einen liegt es den anderen nicht.
Man kann sich die Punkte auch im Game verdienen und muß nichts zwangsläufig so viel per Geld kaufen.


----------



## eaglestar (3. September 2010)

@ joggie1980


Im Rechner habe ich eine 250GTS und ja ich kann es nicht auf URLTA (nur auf "sehr hoch) spielen, was schlimm genug ist, weil ich andere Spiele locker mit dem höchsten Details und im Fenstermodus spielen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für wen ist das F2P-Model von RoM teuer? Für den Kunden oder den Hersteller? Ich musste noch kein Geld für RoM ausgeben um zu spielen.
Ja ich spiele WoW. Komme aber von Guild Wars und warte seit 2007 auf Guild Wars 2. HdRO sieht und spielt sich noch nicht mal so rund wie Guild Wars (1) finde ich.
Dank des neuen Bezahlmodels von HdRO kann sich ja jeder sein eigenes Bild machen und sollte das auch, wenn er auf der Suche nach einem neuen MMO ist. Die epische Questreihe ist bestimmt gut gemacht (wenn sie genauso inszeniert ist wie das Tutorial).


Das ich anscheinend nicht Teil der Zielgruppe bin habe ich bereits geschreiben:


> "...Ich will HdRO nicht schlecht reden, aber mir bietet das Spiel zu wenig ..."


----------



## KakarottX (3. September 2010)

eaglestar schrieb:


> Viele Leute (wie ich) werden aber auch wieder abwandern, was auch normal ist. Das Spiel ist eben nicht Free2Play sondern eine
> gute Demo-Version, mehr aber auch nicht.



So ist es. Wir waren 6 Mann die eigentlich anfangen wollten bzw. wieder einsteigen wollten, weil dieses f2p erst sehr verlockend klang. Aber dass man selbst dann nicht die Questgebiete spielen kann, wenn man das Grundspiel bereits einmal käuflich erworben hat, auch wenn es nur der Probemonat war, ist schon leicht dreist meiner Meinung nach. Jetzt wird keiner von uns HDRO spielen, was sehr schade ist, da das Spiel potential hat.
Hätten sie die Questbegrenzung wenigstens für die Schatten von Angmar entfernt und für die Addons beibehalten, hätte man darüber hinweg sehen können. Aber dass die Gebiete nach wie vor kostenpflichtig sind, zwingt einen im Grunde zum Bezahlen von monatlichen Gebühren.
Ich bezweifel, dass Turbine mit dieser Aktion das Ruder rumreißen wird. Denn so wahnsinnig viele Spieler wird diese Fassade nicht anlocken. Evtl in den ersten Monaten, doch dann kommt die Einsicht, dass es aufeinmal nach dem Breeland nicht mehr weiter geht.
Wirklich sehr Schade, aber was bleibt ist das Warten auf Star Wars: The Old Republic und Guild Wars 2, welches übrigens komplett Free2Play sein wird.


----------



## DrMAD (3. September 2010)

Das is schon sehr schade hab auch das Grundspiel und mir überlegt mal wieder anzufangen.


----------



## Kovacs (3. September 2010)

das tut mir Leid, dass ihr da scheinbar von falschen Tatsachen ausgegangen seid und nun nicht mehr Teil der HdRO Welt sein wollt. Man muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass wer nach der Überschrift "LoTRO goes f2p" weitergelsen hätte, gewußt haben muss, was kommt. Wer f2p im Sinne von pay-to-win haben will, muss sicher zur Konkurenz. Dies ist ein Hybrid Modell mit Abo-Zahlern als Hauptuser und als Bonbon gibts für Wenigspieler freien Zugang zur Welt. 
Aus Spielersicht hat man sogar genau das befürchtet: eine Schar von unmotivierten Spielern aus anderen MMO´s, die sich für lau die Zeit totschlagen wollen und die Fans der Geschichte um den Ring beim musizieren, Rollenspiel oder Sippenfest stören könnten. Die nach Content schreien, den es hier nur wenig gibt, also Raids für echte Hardcore Spieler, PvP und son Kram. 
HdRO bedient zumindest im Moment eine Nische, die Frage ist nur, ob es dem Hersteller gelingt, diese gewinnbringend zu bedienen. Das HdRO keine 11 Mio. User bekommen wird, weiß der Hersteller am besten. Deshalb ist auch das Hybridmodell erfolgsversprechend, da sie zu dem "harten" Kern der Abozahler weitere Usergruppen anspricht. Für mich ein Zusatzgeschäft wie die Mounts bei WoW, aber niemals Haupteinnahmequelle. 
Bei D&D ging es voll auf und zumindest in USA hat man keine derartigen Vorbehalte wie hierzulande. Mag auch daran liegen, dass hier die Kreditkarte immer noch kein allgemeinübliches Zahlungsmittel ist und der Abo-Zugang per Bankeinzug eher die Vorlieben der Deutschen trifft.

Ich will das Modell (und vor allem nicht die teilweise "zögerliche" Informationspolitik) nicht schönreden, für meinen Teil hätten sie beim Abo Modell bleiben können, als lta Besitzer habe ich allerdings keinerlei Nachteile. Ich kenne allerdings auch viele, die niemals ein festes Abo für ein Spiel abschließen würden, aber durchaus bereit sind für Leistungen, die sie in Anspruch nehmen zu zahlen, allerdings immer on-demand, also wenn man Zeit und Lust dazu hat. Genau diese Gruppe könnte sich angesprochen fühlen. Was ich nur deutlich machen wollte ist, dass es viele MMO auf dem Markt gibt und jedes eine andere Gruppe von Usern anspricht. Diese Vielfalt ist zu begrüßen und jeder soll sich das Spiel raussuchen, welches ihm am besten gefällt. Wem HdRO schon bislang nicht gefallen hat, wird es auch als f2p (ob mit oder ohne Quests) nicht mögen.

edit: weil ichs gerade nochmal gesehen hatte: die epische Questreihe ist in der Tat eines der Highlights für mich. Dort wird nicht nur sehr schön die Geschichte flankiert und weitererzählt, man bestreitet dort auch Aufgaben in Umgebungen, die in anderen Spielen nur über Instanzen und Raids abgebildet werden. Alles auch in kleinen Gruppen oder Solo spielbar. Und wer die Bücher kennt, trifft natürlich massenhaft Bekannte. Wer also schon immer mal einem Ringgeist gegenüberstehen wollte wird auch als f2p User bedient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomborn (3. September 2010)

Handelt dieses Thema nicht mehr von den FAQ zum Free to play Update?!


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2010)

Themen die ich erstellt habe haben ein Recht auf Inhaltliche Fluktuation, Tomborn. 

 Werde morgen oder so die FAQ-Infos hier in die offizielle FAQ übertragen, dann könntn wir das hier wieder unsticky-en


----------



## MelvinSmiley (3. September 2010)

Was mir immer wieder schleierhaft ist....Viele Leute scheinen das Spiel ja im Prinzip spielen zu wollen, aber es scheitert dann an den 10 (oder wieviel auch immer) Euro im Monat??? Oder ist es so, dass Hans Mustermann eigentlich gar keine Lust auf Lotro hat, aber weils "kostenlos" ist, zockt ers trotzdem? Ich verstehs nicht. Oder soll F2P die Zielgruppe der 6-14-jährigen ansprechen?


----------



## KakarottX (3. September 2010)

> das tut mir Leid, dass ihr da scheinbar von falschen Tatsachen ausgegangen seid und nun nicht mehr Teil der HdRO Welt sein wollt. Man muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass wer nach der Überschrift "LoTRO goes f2p" weitergelsen hätte, gewußt haben muss, was kommt. Wer f2p im Sinne von pay-to-win haben will, muss sicher zur Konkurenz. Dies ist ein Hybrid Modell mit Abo-Zahlern als Hauptuser und als Bonbon gibts für Wenigspieler freien Zugang zur Welt.



Prinzipiell spricht da ja nichts dagegen. Ich finde es nur nicht in Ordnung, dass wenn man sich das Grundspiel bereits gekauft hat, sollte man auch Zugang zu den Quests haben, und diese nicht erst anderwertig käuflich erwerben müssen.


----------



## Vetaro (3. September 2010)

KakarottX schrieb:


> Prinzipiell spricht da ja nichts dagegen. Ich finde es nur nicht in Ordnung, dass wenn man sich das Grundspiel bereits gekauft hat, sollte man auch Zugang zu den Quests haben, und diese nicht erst anderwertig käuflich erwerben müssen.



Das Grundspiel fluktuiert dieser Tage bei 2 €.	Ich kann nachvollziehen, warum einem mit dessen kauf nicht alle 1-50-Inhalte gegeben werden.


----------



## Kovacs (4. September 2010)

heute hast du ohne abo UND gekauftem Grundspiel noch nicht mal Zugriff auf das Spiel. Seh hier immer noch keine "Enteignung", da vorher quasi alle Inhalte an die Abozahlung und nicht an den einmaligen Kauf eines Datenträger gebunden waren.


----------



## Shonju (4. September 2010)

Olfmo schrieb:


> Nein, du hast kein Abo und musst daher alle Quests außerhalb vom Breeland und den Startgebieten kaufen.



Hört doch auf solche Falschinformationen zu verbreiten! oO Was einmal gekauft worden ist, bleibt auch eralten. Darauß lässt sich auch schließen, dass alle Spieler welche sich die SvA gekauft haben selbstverständlich auch die anderen Gebite in Eriador nutzen können!

eaglestar: Was gibt es an der Sprunganimation denn auszusetzen?, im Rennen sieht sie i.O. aus und im stehen.. na gut.. aber du würdest auch nicht gut aussehen, wenn du in schwerer Rüstung auf der Stelle springen würdest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (4. September 2010)

Shonju schrieb:


> Hört doch auf solche Falschinformationen zu verbreiten! oO Was einmal gekauft worden ist, bleibt auch eralten. Darauß lässt sich auch schließen, dass alle Spieler welche sich die SvA gekauft haben selbstverständlich auch die anderen Gebite in Eriador nutzen können!



Nur dass man leider nicht den Zugang zu ganz Eriador kaufte, sondern einen Monat gratis spielen und die Möglichkeit, manche langen Downloads zu umgehen. Dein Selbstverständnis ist zwar nachvollziehbar aber trotzdem leider falsch... Siehe den hier verlinkten Thread aus dem Lotro-Forum.


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2010)

Shonju schrieb:


> Hört doch auf solche Falschinformationen zu verbreiten! oO Was einmal gekauft worden ist, bleibt auch eralten. Darauß lässt sich auch schließen, dass alle Spieler welche sich die SvA gekauft haben selbstverständlich auch die anderen Gebite in Eriador nutzen können!
> 
> eaglestar: Was gibt es an der Sprunganimation denn auszusetzen?, im Rennen sieht sie i.O. aus und im stehen.. na gut.. aber du würdest auch nicht gut aussehen, wenn du in schwerer Rüstung auf der Stelle springen würdest.
> 
> ...



Hör *du* doch auf, Falschinformationen zu verbreiten. Es steht schon seit einiger zeit im Thread:



> D6. *What areas and quests are included with Angmar? (The FAQ notes Ered Luin, Shire, Bree-land are free, and Eriador is available for VIP).*
> 
> -All quests in The Shire, Ered Luin, and Bree-land are available to all players.
> -All landscape areas that were launched with The Lord of the Rings Online: The Shadows of Angmar are open to free players, as are all regions opened as part of book releases leading up to the launch of The Lord of the Rings: Mines of Moria. Those areas are as follows: Lone-lands, North Downs, Trollshaws, Misty Mountains, Angmar, Evendim, Forochel, and Eregion. While free players can explore and kill monsters in these areas *they cannot complete the side quests contained there without first purchasing the Quest Packs* for those areas.



Übersetzt: "[...] man kann normale Aufgaben in diesen Gebieten nicht beenden, ohne zuerst die Questpakete gekauft zu haben [oder VIP zu sein]"



So, und wegen der Animation: Dass deine Argumentation ziemlich schwach ist, merkst du wohl selber. Mit der Einschränkung "im laufen", und dann die Rüstungs-Ausrede.

Ich hatte mich mal darüber beschwert, dass Oblivion keine Sprung-Animation hat. Man wird zu einem Klotz, der einmal auf und ab fällt. Kein Häärchen wackelt. Selbst _das_ wollte mir einer ausreden und das Rechtfertigen. Ich glaube, wenn man _solche_ Dinge verteidigen will, sollte man nochmal checken, ob man tatsächlich noch mit klarem Blick durch die Welt geht oder - mir persönlich graust es vor der Vorstellung: zu einem Fanboy geworden ist.


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2010)

Habe jetzt die Gesamtübersicht geupdated und die veraltete Version in diesem Thread gelöscht.

Ausserdem sind einige neue Trennbilder hinzu gekommen, und die Klassen-Übersicht wurde mit Bildern für die Klassen-Rollen versehen.

Da Buffed wenig Freiraum beim Design lässt, habe ich die Übersicht als Grafik erstellt - ich hoffe, die Textgröße korrespondiert mit eurer. Die Symbole sind nicht notwendigerweise endgültig, vor allem das "Sonstiges"-Symbol gefällt mir noch nicht, auch die Reihenfolge der Klassen kann ich (damits hübscher aussieht) noch ändern. Solltet ihr bessere Bildchen haben, her damit.


----------



## Shonju (4. September 2010)

Der Spieler, welche die Frage gestellt hat, fragte was mit den restlichen Gebieten ist, sofern er sich das Spiel damals schonmal gekauft hat. In diesem Fall hat er Zugriff auf alle Quests, welche in den Gebieten bis Moria zur Verfügung standen. Was einmal erworben worden ist, bleibt auch erhalten. Wenn du schon klugscheißen magst, dann les es dir doch mal richtig durch. *hust* 
Dein Zitat liefert keinerlei Antwort auf die Frage des Spielers...
Spieler, welche das Spiel einmal erworben und aktiviert haben, sind auch keine Freien Spieler, sondern Premium Spieler!


----------



## Vetaro (4. September 2010)

Das ist ein gezielt fehlleitendes, d.H. positiv stimmendes Zitat, Shonju, es bedeutet aber genau das, was ich übersetzt habe.
 Wenn du ein Zitat findest, dass deine Behauptung unterstützt, kannst du nochmal kommen.


----------



## Telkir (4. September 2010)

Um Vetaros wie immer zuckersüße Antwort auch noch einmal mit einem Sapience-Zitat aus dem Turbine-Forum zu untermauern: 

"If you should choose to cancel your subscription, you will not lose access to the game, but you will only have access to content in Ered Luin, Breeland, and The Shire. As a premium player you would need to purchase the content packs for the Lone Lands, North Downs, etc."


----------



## Sacres (6. September 2010)

Hallo,

eine frage die ich mir noch stelle ist:
Wenn man vorher ja VIP wahr und jetzt dann Premium ist, was geschiet dann mit den Chars?
Ich meine wenn man vorher 6 Chars hatte und dann nurnoch 2 werden ja die Restlichen 4 noch angezeigt aber nicht wählbar sein.
Nun die eigentliche Frage, wie wählt das Spiel die wählbaren Chars aus? (Ganz einfach die 2 Ältesten oder geht das nach lvl?)


----------



## Telkir (6. September 2010)

Sacres schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine frage die ich mir noch stelle ist:
> Wenn man vorher ja VIP wahr und jetzt dann Premium ist, was geschiet dann mit den Chars?
> ...


Du kannst beim ersten Einloggen nach dem Downgrad deiner Version entscheiden, welche Charaktere spielbar sind. Der Rest wird deaktiviert, aber nicht gelöscht und lässt sich später wieder freischalten.

Offizieller FAQ-Thread zur Free-to-play-Version von DHdRO
"D26.2 Extra characters/slots when I downgrade?
If you downgrade from VIP to Premium, you will lose access to 2 character slots. If all of the character slots are filled prior to the downgrade, you will be prompted to pick which characters you would like access to when you log in after the downgrade takes effect. CHARACTERS WILL NOT BE DELETED, you just won't be able to access them unless you purchase additional character slots, or upgrade to VIP again.
If you purchase additional character slots, you keep those additional character slots, regardless of any changes to your account. For example, if you are VIP and you have 5 character slots, and you purchase 2 additional character slots (not related to Mirkwood or the AdvPk) for a total of 7 character slots. If you downgrade to Premium you will then have a total of 5 character slots."


----------



## Sacres (6. September 2010)

Vielleicht könnte man das noch mit in die Buffed HDRO FAQ aka. Gesamtübersicht einfügen?
Hab dort nähmlich nichts darüber gefunden, oder ist die eher für neulinge gedacht?


----------



## Kovacs (6. September 2010)

ist es dort nicht drin? Wäre davon ausgegangen, die Frage kam ja bereits öfter und ist ja für alle interessant, die evtl. zwischen VIP und Premium wechseln wollen


----------



## Vetaro (6. September 2010)

unter 2.5, letzter satz. "Solltest du mehr Charaktere haben als dein Account zulässt, kannst du selbst auswählen, welche du benutzen willst." 

 Ich bin aber sehr dafür, informationen (auch unnötig) zu wiederholen - das heisst, wenn ihr andere geeignete stellen für die info seht, kann ich sie auch dort nochmal hinschreiben.


----------



## Thesahne (6. September 2010)

ich hätte auch nochmal ne frage, wenns schon gefragt wurde tuts mir leid...
ich hab vor ner weile ca 5 monate mal gespielt und halt per gamecards bezahlt,also bin ich premium member...
heißt das dann,dass ich trotzdem automatisch in allen gebieten questen kann oder muss ich trotzdem wie jemand das geschrieben hat zusätzliche sachen kaufen zum questen?
weil ich nicht grade lust hab auch grinden... will einfach ganz normal hdro spielen^^ sachen wie das goldlimit etc stören mich dabei nich sonderlich...
nur das mit dem questen wär mir wichtig^^ 
wäre nett wenn ich ne einfache antwort bekommen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (6. September 2010)

Habe 2.5 extra für dich nochmal klarifiziert.


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2010)

Habe eben in der Gesamtübersicht die aktuellste (und offizielle) übersicht über alle Dungeons eingefügt (bei "dungeons" natürlich). Ausserdem habe ich Punkt 4.11, den Kleiderschrank, hinzugefügt.

Dieser Punkt erscheint mit jetzt _viel_ interessanter! Seit Level 50 hadere ich nämlich damit, dass Waffenmeister-Sets cooler aussehen als die für Wächter. Zwar konnte sich Malachit das Set als vorschau anzeigen lassen, aber es gibt keine Hobbit-Waffenmeister. 

Durch die Kleiderkammer lässt sich das problem endlich lösen! Ich muss _nur noch_ einen Waffenmeister auf Level 50 spielen, mir _mal eben_ ein Waffenmeister-Set besorgen und es in die Kleiderkammer stecken - und Malachit kann es anziehen.	
Diese Änderung finde ich mindestens so gut wie die Einführung von Zierwerk damals!

______________________________________________________________________


Ausserdem habe ich auf codemasters.com diese schon etwas ältere Meldung gefunden, in der folgender Satz vorkam:


> *Kostenlos heißt kostenlos!* &#8211; Spieler werden HdRO auf www.lotro-europe.com herunterladen und Millionen weiteren Abenteurern beitreten, wenn sie sich in die vollständigste und authentischste Darstellung von Mittelerde begeben, die je erschaffen wurde, und die preisgekrönte epische Geschichte von HdRO bis Stufe 50 kostenlos erleben.



Dazu kann ich nicht schweigen. Ich muss mir das jetzt einfach von der Seele schreiben:



> *Kostenlos heist Testversion!* - Spieler werden HdRO auf www.lotro-europe.com herunterladen und hunderte weitere Abenteurer treffen, wenn sie sich in die vollständigste und authentischste Darstellung von Mittelerde begeben, die bisher erschaffen wurde, wenn man bedenkt, dass sich auch wenige viel Mühe damit gegeben haben, um die ganz okaye epische Geschichte von HdRO bis Stufe 50 kostenlos erleben, falls sie es aushalten, dass sie 30 Level nur durch Grinden aufsteigen können, was, wir können es euch versichern, ziemlich scheiße ist. Sie können natürlich auch einfach ein Abo abschließen und dadurch HdRO genauso spielen, wie es seit 2007 schon ist. See what we did there?



Die Werbetexter von HdRO sind schon seit das Spiel veröffentlicht wurde einige der ekeligsten Gestalten der branche - ihr erinnert euch sicher noch an die Rückseite der Spielverpackung (größer gibts die leider nicht).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was darauf steht ist alles nicht gelogen - aber es ist, genau wie dieser Dreck da oben, wüst fehlleitend. Ich erinnere mich, dass hier im Forum Leute aufkreuzten und sich beschwerten, dass das Spiel nicht das bot, was auf der Packung stand.
Wer auch immer diese Texte geschrieben hat, versauert mir die Tage noch mehr als der Sarrazin - mein Bedürftnis nach Wahrheit kollidiert geradewegs mit dem, womit diese Gestalten ihr Geld verdienen.


----------



## nirvanager1 (7. September 2010)

Mal ne frage:
ich hab schon mal HdRO gespielt und hatte nen 60er Jäger. (dh angmar + moria)
hab kein LTA und hab aber eben schon mal bezahlt
jez bin ich ja automatisch Premium Mitglied.
bekomm ich jez denoch nur bis lvl 20 quests, oder ist das 
anders, weil ich ja die vollversionen schon mal gekauft hab und bezahlt monatlich...


----------



## Sacres (7. September 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage:
> ich hab schon mal HdRO gespielt und hatte nen 60er Jäger. (dh angmar + moria)
> hab kein LTA und hab aber eben schon mal bezahlt
> jez bin ich ja automatisch Premium Mitglied.
> ...




Da bei Punkt 2.5 nachzulesen.


----------



## Kovacs (7. September 2010)

wichtig dabei immer, Free-to-play gilt nur für Schatten von Angmar, also bis lv50. Also addons nur als VIP spielbar. Jedenfalls les ich das so und frage mich, ob es dazu mal eine Klarstellung gab.


----------



## Ahlem (7. September 2010)

wenn du die beiden addons gekauft hast kannst du sie auch in vollem umfang spielen, vorausgesetzt dein character ist bis dahin gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten stimmt: das free2play gilt nur für schatten von angmar und von level 20 (bzw. den gebieten) ab bis 50 keine quest mehr.

noch ne frage von mir: das genaue datum der umstellund ist noch nicht bekannt oder?
mfg


----------



## Kovacs (7. September 2010)

10.09.

edit: klar habe alle Addons und LTA, daher bezog sich die Frage weniger auf mich persönlich. Es ging mir nur um die klare Aussage:

ab Moria besteht wieder wie bislang die Notwendigkeit ein Abo zu haben.

Dies leite ich nämlich aus "Angmar wird f2p bis lv. 50" ab. Und es kamen immer wieder Fragen, was ich noch von Moria und Düsterwald habe wenn ich auf free/Premium Status falle. Dann müßte man ja sagen: "wie bisher hast du alleine mit Addons nix, sondern musst ein Abo abschließen".

Ist das genauso? Oder gab es ein Kommentar seitens des Herstellers dazu? 

Das man Hüter/Runi, eventuelle Packs aus den addons, etc. pp. behält ist klar. Also generell VIP Zwang ab Moria oder was heißt f2p SoA bis lv50 sonst genau?


----------



## Ahlem (7. September 2010)

Also hier mal ein beispiel wie ich das verstehe: nehmen wir an du bezahlst wieder monatlich per abo und levelst als VIP bis level 50. moria und düsterwald haste dir schonmal irgendwann gekauft.....
Theoretisch müsstest du jetzt, wenn willst^^, auf F2P umstellen können und moria und düsterwald trotzdem in vollem Umfange spielen können....
(im vollem umfange ist jetz natürlich auf gebiete quests etc. bezogen.... sachen wie charakterplätze usw. werden natürlich an F2P angepasst)
mfg


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2010)

Ahlem schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsstest du jetzt, wenn willst^^



"Müssen wie man will" = "können" 




> ab Moria besteht wieder wie bislang die Notwendigkeit ein Abo zu haben.
> 
> Dies leite ich nämlich aus "Angmar wird f2p bis lv. 50" ab. Und es kamen immer wieder Fragen, was ich noch von Moria und Düsterwald habe wenn ich auf free/Premium Status falle. Dann müßte man ja sagen: "wie bisher hast du alleine mit Addons nix, sondern musst ein Abo abschließen".
> 
> Ist das genauso? Oder gab es ein Kommentar seitens des Herstellers dazu?



Du besitzt Moria. Du hast für Moria bezahlt. Ergo ist es nicht "free". Das ist alles.

Weil du es besitzt, hast du vollen Zugriff darauf. Die Entwickler-Kommentare gibt es in massen, und wegen denen steht auch in der gesamtübersicht: Wenn du ein Addon hast, wird es dir nicht weggenommen.


----------



## Kovacs (7. September 2010)

hmmm ich verstehe schon, was ihr schreibt. Zu diesen Punkten gibt es klare Stellungnahmen:



> *Wenn ein Spieler für ein paar Monate "nur" Premium ist und dann wieder VIP wird, behält er MoM, SoM und Abenteuer-Pack-Vorteile?*
> 
> JA. Man behält ALLE Vorzüge, für die man bezahlt hat. Egal ob VIP, Premium oder Free-Player die beiden (vier) extra Slots und das Bankfach bleiben genauso erhalten wie alle anderen durch Erweiterungen erworbenen Vorteile. Auch wenn man das VIP-Programm nicht nutzen will, bleibt der gesamte erworbene Content der bisher gekauften Erweiterungen verfügbar. Auch bisher erstellte Hüter und Runenbewahrer bleiben weiterhin spielbar. Wer mit Beginn der F2P-Phase jedoch noch keinen Hüter/Runenbewahrer hat und einen spielen will, muss diese erst im LotRO-Store freischalten.



Es geht also um die Chars, die Adventure Packs, gemeinsames Bankfach .... alles völlig klar.

Ich habe mich nur gefragt was "SoM wird f2p bis level 50" da noch soll. Da aber scheinbar alle Addons wie das Grundspiel behandelt werden (also Inhalte wie spezielle Klassen, Adventure Packs, etc. ja, aber keine Quests außer Epos Reihe), muss sich das alleine auf den Kauf des Grundspiels beziehen, was bei SoM dann frei zum Download steht und die Addons eben bezahlt werden müssen.

Telkir hatte das sogar mal zusammengefasst (sowas hatte ich gesucht):


> Grundsätzlich gilt für die Verkaufsversionen ohne Abonnement in der Free-2-Play-Version:
> 
> Schatten von Angmar kann bis Stufe 50 gespielt werden. Es ist nur das Standard-Eriador betretbar. Die Epische Buchbandreihe ist in Eriador vollständig spielbar. Questgebiete müssen ab den Einsamen Landen gekauft werden. (Oder es wird ein Abonnement abgeschlossen.) Die Minen von Moria und der Düsterwald sind nicht betretbar.
> SvA + Minen von Moria kann bis Stufe 60 gespielt werden und die Minen selbst können betreten werden. Es können legendäre Gegenstände verwendet werden und die epische Buchbandreihe kann bis zum Ende Morias gespielt werden. Die Questpakete der normalen Regionen sind ebenfalls nicht standardmäßig enthalten. Der Düsterwald ist nicht betretbar.
> ...



Sry, dass ich etwas neben der Spur stehe, es geht mir wirklich nur um eine eventuelle Spitzfindigkeit des Herstellers nach dem Motto: "Moment, wir haben immer gesagt Free ist bis level 50, DANACH gilt natürlich wieder Abozwang." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ists als LTA´ler sowas von egal, nur der Proteststurm, der dann losbrechen würde ....


----------



## Telkir (7. September 2010)

In dem zitierten Beitrag bedeuten "normale Regionen" die Nicht-Startgebiete Eriadors. Die Erweiterung Moria enthält alle Moria-Zonen samt Quests. Die Erweiterung Düsterwald enthält alle Düsterwald-Zonen samt Quests.
Enedwaith ist kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Vetaro (7. September 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das einfach exakt mal wieder ein Fall von dem, was ich in diesem Beitrag unter dem Strich gesagt habe - da hat jemand sich gedacht "ey, machse mal ne geile formulierung damit die leute sich toll fühlen" - und das ergebnis ist, dass Community-Manager und Wir dann nachher aufräumen müssen, weil alle Leute den scheiß geglaubt haben.


----------



## Olfmo (7. September 2010)

Hmm wenn wir schon bei Werbeversprechen bzw. interessanten Formulierungen sind... hab grade nen neuen Lotro-Trailer gesehen (zu finden hier) wo am Schluss steht "Join millions of players". Darf man das für bare Münze nehmen dass die Spielerzahlen von Lotro in die Millionenzahlen gehen? Mit offiziellen Zahlen wird ja immer gegeizt, aber vom Gefühl her scheint mir das doch zu hoch zu sein... vielleicht sind es nur Accountzahlen oder so.


----------



## Vetaro (8. September 2010)

Die Spieler sind sich ziemlich einig, dass das Spiel einige Hunderttausend aktive Spieler hat. Es gibt mitlerweile die möglichkeit, logins pro server zu zählen - es sind jeweils ein paar tausend täglich pro deutschem server, mit minimalen unterschieden. Daher schrieb ich auch "mit hunderten von Spielern" - denn das ist die realistische Zahl dafür, wie viele Leute man _tatsächlich_ trifft.

Die Behauptung, dass HdRO (selbst wenn man die USA mitrechnet) millionen ernsthaft aktiver spieler hat... neeeeh.

EDIT: An dem verlinkten video gefällt mir, dass die Sprecherin so ungeübt klingt. Und dass sie ein Mikrofon zu benutzen scheint, das kaum besser als mein eigenes ist. Das Video ist ja kaum besser geschnitten als einige Anime-Musikvideos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (8. September 2010)

> Grundsätzlich gilt für die Verkaufsversionen ohne Abonnement in der Free-2-Play-Version:
> 
> Schatten von Angmar kann bis Stufe 50 gespielt werden. Es ist nur das Standard-Eriador betretbar. Die Epische Buchbandreihe ist in Eriador vollständig spielbar. Questgebiete müssen ab den Einsamen Landen gekauft werden. (Oder es wird ein Abonnement abgeschlossen.) Die Minen von Moria und der Düsterwald sind nicht betretbar.
> SvA + Minen von Moria kann bis Stufe 60 gespielt werden und die Minen selbst können betreten werden. Es können legendäre Gegenstände verwendet werden und die epische Buchbandreihe kann bis zum Ende Morias gespielt werden. Die Questpakete der normalen Regionen sind ebenfalls nicht standardmäßig enthalten. Der Düsterwald ist nicht betretbar.
> ...


da stellt man sich halt dann nur die frage, wieso hat men SvA gekauft wenn man die Quests nicht mehr hat, wie ursprünglich.
Warum die Standart Version nicht wie ein Addon behandeln?
ergo: was du gekauft hast, darfste behalten.....


----------



## Enrico300 (8. September 2010)

Hallo, wie ist das den, wenn ich einen 34 Jäger habe und noch einige Quests im Logbuch drin sind die man eigentlich hätte kaufen müssen, kann man die behalten oder sind die dann weg?


----------



## Telkir (8. September 2010)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> [/list]da stellt man sich halt dann nur die frage, wieso hat men SvA gekauft wenn man die Quests nicht mehr hat, wie ursprünglich.
> Warum die Standart Version nicht wie ein Addon behandeln?
> ergo: was du gekauft hast, darfste behalten.....


Auch das wurde bereits in mehreren Threads thematisiert. Du hast mit dem Kauf der Standard-Version das Recht erworben, 30 Tage den Inhalt zu sehen. Nach dem Ablauf dieser 30 Tage musstest du bisher 13&#8364; investieren, um diesen Inhalt weiter zu sehen. Ab dem 10. September kannst du diese Zahlung noch immer tätigen, um den ganzen Inhalt zu sehen. Möchtest du das nicht, kannst du dir Teile des Inhalts für unbegrenzte Zeit "freikaufen".


----------



## nirvanager1 (8. September 2010)

Telkir schrieb:


> Auch das wurde bereits in mehreren Threads thematisiert. Du hast mit dem Kauf der Standard-Version das Recht erworben, 30 Tage den Inhalt zu sehen. Nach dem Ablauf dieser 30 Tage musstest du bisher 13€ investieren, um diesen Inhalt weiter zu sehen. Ab dem 10. September kannst du diese Zahlung noch immer tätigen, um den ganzen Inhalt zu sehen. Möchtest du das nicht, kannst du dir Teile des Inhalts für unbegrenzte Zeit "freikaufen".



ah ok und die 30 Euro für die Standart Version hab ich dann wofür bezahlt? für 30 Tage den Inhalt ansehn?! (1 monat = 30 Tage = 13 Euro)
wenn es so ist wie du sagt dann ergibt sich aber (1 Monat = 30 Tage = 30 Euro)!!
I-was sollte es einen schon bringen SvA gekauft zu haben, wenn es schon F2P wird :/


----------



## Vetaro (8. September 2010)

Okay, es ist zeit. Ich drohe euch schon seit langem damit, bisher war aber niemand ehrlich so blöd, dass das nötig geworden wäre. Bitte schau dir diese grafik genau an, nirvanager.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du möchtest können wir auch so kommen: Boah, ich musste damals 50 € für Diablo 2 bezahlen - und jetzt gibts das für 5 €! Irgendwas sollte das schon bringen, das Spiel für so viel geld gekauft zu haben.

Nein, tut es nicht. Du hast pech gehabt. Wenn es dich stört, darfst du dich darüber beschweren, aber SvA bringt dir, insofern, nichts.


----------



## waldhouse (8. September 2010)

Gerade im HDRO-Launcher gelesen:

Codemasters Online gibt heute bekannt, dass der Start des Der Herr der Ringe Online: Free to Play-Shops und das neueste Inhaltsupdate Buch 2: Der Ritt der Grauen Schar in Europa später als erwartet eingeführt werden.*

*Schade mir hatte das Spiel in der Trialversion recht spaß gemacht und wollte jetzt gern noch etwas weiter leveln.

Na ja egal ich kann noch bisschen warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

